# Hi wondering if to old?



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi all 

  My new dh had reversal end of nov 07  just had second sa 30 million is that good?

  We have been trying evey month since to no avail. I have had four children with ex youngest who is 6 with no problems conceiving.

  I suppose im being impatient but i do keep worrying about my age  i had a fsh test done which i think was 4

Any comments would be welcome

Karen


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Karen 30 million is a good count the WHO norm is 20 million. Best of luck
L x


----------



## karenagain (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for that maybe its just my age hehe


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

wow fsh of 4 is brill for your age ,im 41(well 42 mext month)and mine was 9 they like it to be 8!!!,as for sperm count thats good too,just a case of keep trying i suppose,why not try accupunture,im trying it for my ivf and its supposed to have brill results...good luck hunn


----------

